# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > حرفه ای: چرا این برنامه آپلود روی ویندوز هفت 7 کار نمیکنه ؟ اما روی XP کار میکنه

## elimiz

سلام دوستان من
این برنامه که سورسش رو براتون گذاشتم یک برنامه آپلودر هست.که بعد از اجرا بصورت hiden یک فایل رو از ادرس C:\CONFIG.SYZ بر روی هاست من آپلود میکنه. البته به کمک فایلهای php که روی هاست هست.
تنها مشکل این برنامه این هست که روی ویندوز xp بخوبی کار میکنه اما روی ویندوز seven7 کار نمیکنه
از دوستان هرکسی میتونه کمک کنه خدا خیرش بده بد جوری لنگ این برنامه هستم
دسستون درد نکنه منتظرم
اینم سورس برنامه
upload.zip

----------


## elimiz

کسی نیست کمک کنه ؟

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام
دوست عزیز مشکل از فایل php هست . بنده امتحانش کردم اصلا فایل اپلود نمیکنه

موفق باشید


یا علی (ع)

----------


## elimiz

سلام دوست عزیز فایلهای php  مشکلی ندارن و بدرستی کار میکنن. برای اطمینان فایلهای php رو هم اینجا میزارم
برنامه روی ویندوز هفت کار نمیکنه نه فایلهای php. فایلهای php روی سرور اجرا میشن وو ربطی به سیستم عامل بازدیدکننده ندارن
دانلود فایلهای php 
up-php.zip

----------


## elimiz

از اساتید محترم کسی نیست کمک کنه.

----------


## elimiz

چرا اینجا کسی پیدا نمیشه که راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------


## elimiz

یعنی کسی جواب سوال منو بلد نیست ؟

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام
دوست عزیز بنده فایل php رو از سرور خودتون استخراج و در سرور خودم قرار دادم و هیچ فایلی رو اپلود نکرد
فکر کنم دوستان واسه این جواب نمیدن چون شما میخواهید کی جن بنویسید و کی جن خلاف قوانینه سایته

موفق باشید


یا علی (ع)

----------


## elimiz

دوست عزیز شما هیچ وقت نمیتونید فایل php رو از روی سرور ذخیره یا دانلود کنید. برای شما بصورت html ذخیره میشه. و اینکه بنده هر روز هزاران فایل با این فایل php اپلود میکنم. فایل سالم هست

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام
دوست عزی من خودم php مینویسم و سایت طراحی میکنم حالا شما میگید با html ذخیره کردید؟؟؟؟ . بنده از روش زیر استفاده میکنم . میگم تا یاد بگیرید :
بنده فایل رو ذخیرهه نکردم . ادرس فایل شما رو در مرورگر ie باز کردم و ازمنو view بعد source زدم و کل کد رو کپی کرم و در یک فایل php ذخیره و در هاست اپلود کردم
(بیخودی قزاوت نکنید)

یا علی (ع)

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

این هم عکس فایل برای نشان دادن کار نکرد فایلهای شما :
1.png
فایل که اپلود نمیکنه که هیچ فایل upload_rename_ac.php هم مشکل داره (کار نکردن در ویندوز سون مشکل برنامه نیست بلکه مشکل فایل php هست (رو xp امتحان نکردم ببینم کار میکنه یا نه)


یا علی (ع)

----------


## star_star

دوستان محترم این پست خلاف قوانین سایته !!!
تروجان ، کی جن ....... !!!!!
دوست عزیز اینجا نمی تونی جواب مشکلتو پیدا کنی چون خلافه قوانین سایته 
می تونی جواب سوالتو از سایت آشیانه پیدا کنی !
یا علی

----------


## elimiz

سلام
اولآ قضاوت نه قزاوت
دوما کدهای php سمت سرور ترجمه میشن و برای شما نمایش داده میشن شما نمیتونید کدهای php رو ببینید
شما واقعا چیزی سرت نمیشه چرا میای گمراه میکنی ؟

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

> اولآ قضاوت نه قزاوت


چیزی نداری بگی این نباشه اقای معلم . به جای برنامه نویسی برو معلم دیکته امادگی شو :قهقهه: 

من چیزی سرم نمیشه یا شما بیسواد . فایلهات مشکل دارههه . همین فایلهات که اینجا ضمیمه کردی اپلود کردم . مشکل داره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تو چیزی سرت نمیشه و نمیتونی این مشکل رو حل کنی وگرنه بنده وقتی دهن شما پر از شیر بود این کارهارو میکرد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :قهقهه: 
پس دیگه بس کن برو به بچه کاریهات برس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


یا علی (ع)

----------

